# audio amps someone help



## tashford30415 (Feb 15, 2010)

can someone please tell me what kind of audio amp i can use for a split tube audio on my bike that is not junk pushing 2 "BASS" eights looking for good sound and volume


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

http://fcsurplus.ca/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=12210

try that......i hear thats a good one......im about to build one for wifes bike and use this amp.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just go to the local pawn shop and buy one that is not too expensive and make sure it fits in the tube


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSS-CX150-2-CH...iewItem&pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item1c1195cd0e

I have personally used this amp before on a set of 6 x 9's for one of my quads. I don't have the setup anymore, but it sounded great. The amp also never once faltered on me.


----------



## tashford30415 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info has anyone ever used the mitzu amps are they worth anything


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

You know, if the price is cheap and it doesn't look cheaply made, give it a try. Write a review about it. The thing that I look at there is I don't want to use an ultra expensive amp. Tried and true amps like the Boss, Jensen, and Pyramid have all been used and work great. They are also cheap, so if something does happen to it, it won't break your heart / wallet trying to replace it. I have built many of these audio tubes, the PVC tube type as well as fiberglass ones and for the most part, I like the Boss. If I need more power, I just go up to a bigger Boss...


----------

